# help with an Ode Poem..



## lilkitty90

woo nevermind i got it! incase you guys wanted to see it lol here it is. 

Ode to my horse

i love you, my dear sweet horse,
you however you should know this already of course.
even though you make me trek around trying to find you for an hour.
when i climb aboard you back and ride i feel full of power.
i spend over 300$'s on a vet,
even though you are only a pet.
yet you give me the wings i lack
and i really want to thank you for that.
you have to have new shoes every 6 weeks
but when i forget, i'll make it up to you with lots of treats
i get up everyday to feed you grain,
in the hail, sleet, snow, or rain.
even when you think it's fun to try to buck me off
i still find it in my heart to fill your feed trough!
people call me crazy for still getting back on
but i know if i don't you'll think you've won
however when i look into your kind eyes
i know i've already got the best prize
my horse i really do love you
and this you know is true


----------



## thunderhooves

nice! *claps*


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

very nice!


----------

